# The dangers of pigeon spikes - Beaky's Story



## Beakybird (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi,

We found a baby pigeon that had fallen out of his nest (maybe ~5days old) and got tangled up in pigeon spikes in Sydney, Australia, during a 42+degC heatwave in December, 2012. I was horrified when the owner of the unit admitted this poor little thing had been stuck there at least from Friday (we rescued him on Sunday morning). But the end result was that his right hip had been displaced..... 

We learnt how to feed him - he was so weak and dehydrated that we almost lost him by the first afternoon and in desperation ended up using a narrow deep spoon with the finger of a non-latex glove over it with a slit in it for him to eat the warm baby bird food - which ended up a successful method until he started eating seed 5 weeks later.

A number of trips to the bird specialist in Sydney and two legs/body casts over the next 5+ weeks meant that he didn't need his leg amputated, or to be euthanased - he can bear weight on his leg although he will always be a little crooked with his right leg sticking out and his left wing dragging to compensate..... but our baby, Beaky, has survived!

He has been DNA-sexed as a male and is a wonderful (but sometimes very naughty) pigeon. He has bonded to my partner and is obsessed by his feet especially in grey argyle socks....he is attacking as I write this!

Beaky, Beaksy, Mister Beaks, Beakster, Beaksies..... A much loved addition to our family!

I hope to keep you updated on Beakybird's progress......

Ps love this website and have found the information very useful in the last few months!!!

Karen & Beakybird


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Welcome to Pigeon Talk. Sounds as though he was lucky that you came along. We'd love to see pictures of him. Pigeons can make good pets.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Welcome to PT.Please post pictures.


----------



## Beakybird (Mar 20, 2013)

This is a photo of Beaks stuck in the pigeon spikes - his nest was to the right hand side about 20cm - so it seems he fell or stumbled out and got caught. His right leg was at a dreadful angle and consequently stuck out at right angles from his body and his left leg....

I have uploaded into an album on this site some of the photos of Beaks' first couple of weeks post-rescue, showing the two types of casts:- one a blue leg cast that tried to bring the right leg parallel to his left; the second a white body cast to better get his right leg in correct position under his body to bear his weight...

I hope you can access them and see the attached image?!


----------



## Beakybird (Mar 20, 2013)

Here are some more photos.....


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Beakybird said:


> This is a photo of Beaks stuck in the pigeon spikes - his nest was to the right hand side about 20cm - so it seems he fell or stumbled out and got caught. His right leg was at a dreadful angle and consequently stuck out at right angles from his body and his left leg....
> 
> I have uploaded into an album on this site some of the photos of Beaks' first couple of weeks post-rescue, showing the two types of casts:- one a blue leg cast that tried to bring the right leg parallel to his left; the second a white body cast to better get his right leg in correct position under his body to bear his weight...
> 
> I hope you can access them and see the attached image?!




Oh the poor little thing. How horrifying that must have been for him. I'm surprised that something didn't pick him off.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Amazing rescue. Did you remove the spikes, or the nest, or both ? Did you personally retrieve Beaky or call someone else to do it ?

It is incredible that people will just watch distressed or injured animals for days and do nothing at all. It is unfathomable to me. 

Beakie is very lucky to have friends like you.

Also, you found a vet in AU who treated him/her instead of killing him ? That is rare news here as it is my understanding that typically vets over there do not treat Ferals.

Kudos to you and may your new friend flourish ! Welcome to the Forum.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

He sure is lucky you found him.


----------



## Beakybird (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks guys,

The spikes where Beaks was stuck was tucked under the eaves above a balcony over a street so less risk a bird attacking him than a rat...

I climbed up a ladder and grabbed/detangled him from the spikes which were then pulled off. My partner and his mate were there but I couldn't wait as knew time was critical for the poor little thing....

Luckily, I have a fantastic Avian Specialist at Birds and Exotics (Alexandria, Sydney) who I've dealt with for years with rescued (and some special-needs) cockatiels. You are right - most vets do not deal with birds and WIRES has a kill policy on any non-native birds that get brought in!

Cheers,
Karen & Beaks x


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

Aww Karen... thank you so much for rescuing this gorgeous little Beaky fella.

He truly is lucky to have met you... I am amazed at the efforts you took to save him, and even the vet's willingness to help! So very heartened.

Keep us all updated on his progress. Pigeons makes the most lovable cutest pets! (ok other animals too but I'm biased cos I have a pigeon, lol)


----------

